# Ages of Computerforum.com



## geranimo://

Hehe just wondering what the average age is of members here


----------



## aqsg72

w00t 16-20 pwnz


----------



## geranimo://

Haha yeah  

Although I just noticed that it should be "<10" and ">50", I always mix them up, srry for that


----------



## ian

interesting poll...Im going to make it a sticky thread for a little while, so we can get some more responses.


----------



## geranimo://

Wow   thnx!!

I Feel Honoured!


----------



## Lorand

Interesting poll.  
I wonder if its result will be the same of that resulting from the members' birthdates, which is 24 years...


----------



## Fankango

i think it will be 16-20


----------



## Lorand

70 views and only 9 votes? Come on, people, click your age!
Why are you so shy? From more than 3000 members only 256 filled their birthdate in the registering form. I averaged their age and came up with 24 years. Let's see if the poll result will be the same or not...


----------



## samuelhii_mei

i am 16!!
and i think the average will be 25 something!


----------



## geranimo://

Lorand said:
			
		

> 256 filled their birthdate in the registering form. I averaged their age and came up with 24 years.


Lol, how much time did it took you to do that?


----------



## Lorand

Actually it wasn't so hard as it seems...  
I saved the 12 months from the Calendar as html, then wrote a program that picked up the numbers in the paranthesis and averaged them.
Am I a genius or not?


----------



## geranimo://

Damn  , what about you come and sit next to me in class for the rest of the year?


----------



## Lorand

It would be cool...  
Those good old days when I had nothing else to do than go to school (from time to time) and have fun (all of the time)...


----------



## geranimo://

Not much enthousiasm here it seems...come on ppl...

Are you gonna tell me that in the 16-20 years old are the most computer nerds??


----------



## Praetor

> "<10" and ">50",


Fixed


----------



## geranimo://

Thnx, if you could take a look at the title too   It isnt exactly supposed to be "How are you" an "old" is missing  

Srry, it was my first poll, I was kinda nervous


----------



## ian

geranimo:// said:
			
		

> Thnx, if you could take a look at the title too  It isnt exactly supposed to be "How are you" an "old" is missing
> 
> Srry, it was my first poll, I was kinda nervous


I edited the poll, now reads, How old are you.


----------



## Christopher

Ian I'm ginna get you to change my vote in about a month 

Damn Dec. 30 bday >< Get totally ripped off for gifts


----------



## Lorand

Wow, I'm the oldest so far...  
The 24 year average resulted from every member birthdate, but it seems that the active members (who voted in this poll) are much younger.


----------



## samuelhii_mei

lorand !
you are the only 38


----------



## Praetor

Only?  I feel ancient and decrepit at 21


----------



## Lorand

> I feel ancient and decrepit at 21


I know that feeling... 
But don't worry, the situation gets worse as time goes by...


----------



## Praetor

Oh ... just friggen great ...


----------



## aqsg72

Lorand said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm the oldest so far...



Well I hope I can still use a computer when I'm 38...or whatever it will be then  

EDIT: Nah I suppose 38 isn't *that* old to still be using a computer


----------



## Lorand

Don't worry, my father is a computer addict too...


----------



## aqsg72

> Don't worry, my father is a computer addict too...



LOL my father can't use a computer. He keeps asking me to help him with it but if I taught him a little today he'd forget and ask me 'how do I turn it on again?' the next day


----------



## Lorand

> LOL my father can't use a computer.


Mine is learning pretty well. He's working at a (very) small budget newspaper. He's the editor-in-chief, he writes most of the articles, he's the DTP-guy and the administrator of the 4 computer LAN. And at home he has 3 old computers and 4 even older printers (he repairs them in his free time)...
At 60+ years it's not bad at all...


----------



## aqsg72

Lorand said:
			
		

> At 60+ years it's not bad at all...


Definitely, Who says old people and technology don't mix?


----------



## geranimo://

aqsg72 said:
			
		

> Definitely, Who says old people and technology don't mix?


Heheh, the statisctics do!! *looks at polls results*


----------



## Lorand

There are only a few votes yet, so this result can't have statistical meaning.
Did you know that there is a member of this forum who has 85 years? (Well, if he/she was sincere when filling up the registration form)

EDIT: Ok, it's hard to find him from a member search...   Here he is: http://www.computerforum.com/member.php?u=1534


----------



## geranimo://

Haha really? Whats his name?  

I'd love to see what he posted


----------



## Rambo

I'm only 14!!!

Come you 10's to 15'ers!!!! Hehe!

How old were you lot before you got into computing??

And also, who is the youngest?


----------



## Lorand

He's probably not 85 years old, because in his biography he wrote that he has black hair - mine is half white (I mean the few remaining  )...

Probably the youngest member is http://www.computerforum.com/member.php?u=1803


----------



## geranimo://

> Birthday:
> March 4, 1992



Lol, are you sure its him?


----------



## Lorand

I'm not sure of anything...  
More than 2700 members haven't filled in their birthday, so these are only guessings from 8.5% of data...


----------



## computerdude2004

The guy who is 85 only came here to ask a computer question, he then left, most likely to never return. You could probably throw him out of the age count. It also says he is a warehouse manager. I don't think an 85 year old would manage a warehouse, maybe something else, but not a warehouse. I don't know though.

I doubt that person is that young as well.  Look at their website and everything.


----------



## samuelhii_mei

Lorand said:
			
		

> He's probably not 85 years old, because in his biography he wrote that he has black hair - mine is half white (I mean the few remaining  )...
> 
> Probably the youngest member is http://www.computerforum.com/member.php?u=1803



may be he dyes his hair!!


----------



## Lorand

Or he has a wig...


----------



## ZER0X

I'm......** Years Old


----------



## Lorand

ZER0X said:
			
		

> I'm......** Years Old


Then why voted 10-15?


----------



## Super_Nova

Lorand said:
			
		

> I know that feeling...
> But don't worry, the situation gets worse as time goes by...


 This is true.. I know and I'm only 26.. 21 was nothing!


----------



## Super_Nova

Wow, when I was 16 windows 95 wasn't even out yet. I spent most of my computer time on my 386 logged in to a local BBS with a 2400 baud and eventually a 14400 baud modem and a DOS based Terminal Emulator Chating in a teleconference. It was all text based. The Internet wasn't even a concern. If I wanted some files or games I'd read over the local BBS list, which was passed on by word of mouth and floppy disk, and log on and search them for files. I heard rumors of the "information super highway" but I figured it would be a while before I got to see. The only way to email someone not on the local board was through Fidonet. And that was more like an email forum than a direct email system. My first taste of the internet was around that time. There was a local BBS offering a free preview of the internet because they were about to offer access. I downloaded Trumpet Winsock and some browser that I don't remember for Windows 3.1. I had to dial up with trumpet winsock manually and do the loginname/slip thing to log in. It was so cool back then. I could find anything i wanted with no ad banners! I filled my 386 up with pictures and stuff. That was around 1994. By 1997 I had full internet access, I had built my first computer, a 20 mhz 486 running windows 95. I bet most of you teenagers would get bored really quick to go back and chat the way we use to when we were 16.


----------



## smitherz

thats really cool. I don't think that i would be able to stand it though. I mean im only 17 so im used to a slight faster machine and at least a 56K modem.


----------



## Praetor

> I bet most of you teenagers would get bored really quick to go back and chat the way we use to when we were 16.


Hardly  I (compu-)grew up with that crowd


----------



## Rambo

> I doubt that person is that young as well. Look at their website and everything.



No, I disagree with that. That is a very easy site to make. It is automatically generated in php code. All you need is 20 minutes and a PHP Host. Infact, I have made a similar webpage when I used PHP-Nuke. The only thing they do to customize a site like that is download colour schemes and templates. Possibly also just make their own header. Peasy as Pie!! 


If ya don't believe me, go to his website and look right at the bottom....


----------



## Praetor

Erm... who did you quote?


----------



## geranimo://

Praetor said:
			
		

> Erm... who did you quote?


Lol, he quoted computerdude2004, post#37


----------



## Imaruki

Looks like a bunch of 16-20 to me....I know, I'm a little late, I've been gone for 4 days.


----------



## ian

Well it is not a 100% accurate gauge of the membership of the site, as most people wont vote in this poll, but it is a good gauge of the regulars.


----------



## Lorand

Here's an interesting fact:






The logarithmic plot of the number of posts of the first 400 posters is almost a linear graph (excepting the high posters)...
Any ideas why is that?


----------



## Fure6

i dont' get what that graph explains...maybe it's too advanced for my knowledge.


----------



## ian

what do the horizontal and vertical axis represent?
I should probably know.


----------



## Lorand

Vertical: number of posts
Horizontal: member rank from 1 to 400 sorted by post number (1 = Praetor, 2 = me, 3 = Ian, 4 = 4W4K3, 5 = Zerox, etc.)


----------



## Praetor

LMAO its a good thing thats plotted using a semilog axis


----------



## Lorand

You're out of scale anyway...


----------



## ian

Lorand said:
			
		

> Vertical: number of posts
> Horizontal: member rank from 1 to 400 sorted by post number (1 = Praetor, 2 = me, 3 = Ian, 4 = 4W4K3, 5 = Zerox, etc.)


dont think you sneaking up and moving into my number 2 spot went unnoticed


----------



## Lorand

Hehe, in a couple of days I'll take over Praetor too...

Just kidding...


----------



## Praetor

LOL well you'll have ur couple days  see how far you get heehee


----------



## SFR

Lorand said:
			
		

> The logarithmic plot of the number of posts of the first 400 posters is almost a linear graph (excepting the high posters)...
> 
> Any ideas why is that?










The vertical axis is being shown by the power of 10.. 1 to 10 then 100 to 1000 and then 1000 to 10000... so we are not really seeing the true graph.





To see the true graph you cannot exponentially increase the vertical axis.





Try creating a graph where the increment is by 100



so from 0 to 100, then 100 to 200, then 200 to 300  ETC..


----------



## Lorand

You don't get it, do you?  
Here's a normal graph, but there's nothing spectacular:


----------



## SFR

oh I get it..



There are a few of you who do nothing but post posts... and A TON of people who come on here an ask a question or two and then leave... or post every few weeks.


(I'm not saying there is anything wrong with spending hours and hours on this forum.. I made it my home page so I can always see whats going on..... .. and I have learned quite a few things from Praetor and others)


----------



## Lorand

Here's another logarithmic graph, this time using the data from another forum:






Again that linear dependency (also excepting the high posters).

Did I discover a new law of sociology?


----------



## Lorand

Yet another graph from another forum:






The data for the three graphs are taken from three very different forums (computer, automotive, healthcare).
As the members list and the total post number are greater the linear dependency is more obvious, so it must be a statistical particularity of forum members' activity...


----------



## geranimo://

Lol, now its up to you to make a formula (if thats the right word) for them, heheh


----------



## Lorand

I'm working on it...  

But I already have a name for it: "the first law of virtual community dynamics".


----------



## computerdude2004

I can't believe you are working so hard on that graph and formula.


----------



## Praetor

Trends here seem to fit a P-series pattern more


----------



## ian

computerdude2004 said:
			
		

> I can't believe you are working so hard on that graph and formula.


people probably said the same thing about Albert Einstein


----------



## Praetor

Ill be damned if my kids are gonna be learnin some stupid virtual community law


----------



## Scrat

Hmm.. hadn't noticed this thread.

Well i just voted so you'll have to redo your graphs, oh and i finaly got round to filling in some more of my profile, like my age... seems like im one of the oldest too.


----------



## Lorand

ian said:
			
		

> people probably said the same thing about Albert Einstein


Wow! Thanks for the comparaison...  

This poll's graph resembles very well the bell curve, even Gauss wouldn't draw it better.
In the mean time I tested my linear graph with more other forum's data and it fits quite well, regardless of what's the members' age, sex, occupation, etc., etc. So my result could be as general as the Gauss curve is...


----------



## The Astroman

I'm 13!! Who beats that?


----------



## rexinre

The Astroman said:
			
		

> I'm 13!! Who beats that?



This makes me feel like an old fart!  26 here!


----------



## Lorand

> I'm 13!! Who beats that?


And I'm the oldest...  
38... I hope someone will beat that...


----------



## geranimo://

Lorand said:
			
		

> And I'm the oldest...
> 38... I hope someone will beat that...


Hehe, dont worry, I will.....in 23 years


----------



## ian

I must be the second oldest at 35


----------



## Praetor

Thanks guys, you make me feel a bit younger


----------



## rexinre

ah well age has nothing to do with almost anything...  Knowledge/experience is power!  [So is money to a certian extent ]


----------



## SFR

I know Praetor and others take care of this forum and I think it is great.

I like the fact that things are organized and threads that need to be closed or merged are actually closed or merged...

... but hey, we all make mistakes... an elderly lady almost ran me into the center median on the freeway this morning... NOW THAT would have been a mistake worth getting upset over!


----------



## zkiller

SFR said:
			
		

> I know Praetor and others take care of this forum and I think it is great.
> 
> I like the fact that things are organized and threads that need to be closed or merged are actually closed or merged...
> 
> ... but hey, we all make mistakes... an elderly lady almost ran me into the center median on the freeway this morning... NOW THAT would have been a mistake worth getting upset over!


haha... yeah, i have had a few encounters like that as well, but have been lucky thus far as well.

i agree though, CoFo currently has a really good admin/mod staff. especially since my useless ass resigned from being a mod... lol


----------



## SFR

zkiller said:
			
		

> i agree though, CoFo currently has a really good admin/mod staff. especially since my useless ass resigned from being a mod... lol


 
This I did not know..


One question:

is *resigned* the correct word?


----------



## zkiller

unless the spelling is incorrect, yes. i quite out of my own free will.


----------



## SFR

I'm only messing around!


Seems like, to be a successfull moderator... you need to spend a lot of time infront of the computer.. on the forum...


not an easy task.. keeping people inline!


----------



## zkiller

SFR said:
			
		

> Seems like, to be a successfull moderator... you need to spend a lot of time infront of the computer.. on the forum...


well, it's not that you have to spend more time in front of the computer, but you have to spend more time on the forums instead of doing other things. i guess i really just got lazy at some point and eventually decided there was no point in me being a mod, if didn't do the work.


----------



## Praetor

Thats what multitasking is for .. and multiple keyboards ...

(Lets get back on topic while we're at it)


----------



## geranimo://

When we are as old as our grandparents now, will we know as much (nothing  ) about computers as they do? Well I say computers, but I mean the thing that will replace that, if you get what I mean, something that is for us, what computers and electronis, etc... are for them now?


----------



## ian

geranimo:// said:
			
		

> When we are as old as our grandparents now, will we know as much (nothing  ) about computers as they do? Well I say computers, but I mean the thing that will replace that, if you get what I mean, something that is for us, what computers and electronis, etc... are for them now?


I dont think so, most of us will keep up to date with the latest cutting edge technology, it is like a characteristic that we adapt and move with change, and dont resist it.


----------



## Lorand

geranimo:// said:
			
		

> When we are as old as our grandparents now, will we know as much (nothing  ) about computers as they do?


Interesting question...

The user interface (of whatever equipment) gets more user-friendly (and fool-proof) as times goes by. I bet (almost) nobody from this forum would understand easily how to get to work the first computer ever built. But even a 5 year old kid can play around with modern computers.
It’s like recording a TV-show. Some years ago the user would read tons of instructions before programming a VHS-recorder (and sometimes without success). Now you’re done with a couple of intuitive clicks with a media center computer.
So I think future equipments will be used by even more people (including the old version of us  ) than computers today.


----------



## Praetor

> The user interface (of whatever equipment) gets more user-friendly (and fool-proof) as times goes by.


Yeah we make up for it by having dumber and dumber users


----------



## Cromewell

Praetor said:
			
		

> Yeah we make up for it by having dumber and dumber users


Indeed, the universe seems to be building the bigger and better idiot faster than we can idiot proof our electornics


----------



## Rambo

I can't beleive only 47 people have voted!!! With 3,300+ registered users, and only 47 people of them have took part in the poll!!

What has happened to everyone? lol


----------



## SFR

Rambo said:
			
		

> I can't beleive only 47 people have voted!!! With 3,300+ registered users, and only 47 people of them have took part in the poll!!
> 
> What has happened to everyone? lol


 
There seems to be a lot of people who have a specific question and register to post their question or people who sign up and never post.


Then there are others who post a ton in the beginning and then thats it...

Or others who post 44.61 times a day.


----------



## Rambo

SFR said:
			
		

> There seems to be a lot of people who have a specific question and register to post their question or people who sign up and never post.
> 
> 
> Then there are others who post a ton in the beginning and then thats it...
> 
> Or others who post 44.61 times a day.



Yeah..... I used to post a ton in the beggining when I was about 12 years old. Now I stay with the community, I suppose because I use it more of a way to chat and learn more.....  

Oh by the way, 44.61? What's that all about?


----------



## Lorand

> Oh by the way, 44.61? What's that all about?


I think he is referring to Praetor...


----------



## Praetor

> I can't beleive only 47 people have voted!!! With 3,300+ registered users, and only 47 people of them have took part in the poll!!
> What has happened to everyone? lol


Just because there's a poll doesnt mean everyone has to vote  Also, a lot of people just come by, ask a question and leave 



> I think he is referring to Praetor..


I dunno ... could be someone else


----------



## [KoG]^wEaZel

13 here


----------



## broknhabit

i'm 15


----------



## pipit

i'm vote, 22.
long time not onl. missing u guys!!!


----------



## skunx710

33...yes i'm an old man


----------



## Bobo

skunx710 said:
			
		

> 33...yes i'm an old man



Old man?  You're just getting into the prime of your life!

Or your midlife crisis, whichever term you prefer 
 

I'm 13 years and 42 days old


----------



## Praetor

> i'm vote, 22.
> long time not onl. missing u guys!!!


Indeedy, long time no see 



> 33...yes i'm an old man


Thx... someone to make me feel a bit on the young side 



> Old man? You're just getting into the prime of your life!


I'm feelin' old


----------



## Bobo

Praetor, you are NOT old.  College is not old.  44, yes, 33 or 21, no

just sucking up to the admins  

But how could you call yourself old?


----------



## Geoff

gonna bring this back


----------



## Apathetic

Yay for 13 ppl!
Woah I didnt know flame1117 is under 10, how old is flame?


----------



## DCIScouts

Chroder said:
			
		

> Ian I'm ginna get you to change my vote in about a month
> 
> Damn Dec. 30 bday >< Get totally ripped off for gifts



Yeah, although I have a friend who's birthday is the _day after_ tax day here in the U.S.  She would always get screwed back in high school, lol...


----------



## dragon2309

yeh, flame, how old are you


----------



## Geoff

i thought flame was in the 15-17 range   

unless he hit the wrong button or is just kidding.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*

I am surprised to see XEROX and Chroder that young! Respect bros. I am 20....but always thought that the majortity of people were older down here. I will wait and see what it will turn out as later. I knew that Tweaker, Lorand and Ian were that "old"...   

JAN


----------



## flame1117

geranimo:// said:
			
		

> Haha really? Whats his name?
> 
> I'd love to see what he posted


You can see in his member profile, go to view all posts by this member



			
				Apathetic said:
			
		

> Yay for 13 ppl!
> Woah I didnt know flame1117 is under 10, how old is flame?


I'm only 7


			
				geoff5093 said:
			
		

> i thought flame was in the 15-17 range
> unless he hit the wrong button or is just kidding.


Yeah im not really 7...Much older.When i made that vote it was true though, becuase it had the <> symbols wrong on the first and last number. So i was greater then 10 years old which was true. I wanted to see when people would notice, and it worked.

I almost did less then 50 though, and see when peoplenoticed that.


			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> Fixed



Want to fix my vote to


----------



## Geoff

so how old aer you really?


----------



## flame1117

15 


There is only a few active members my age or younger


----------



## tweaker

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> I knew that Tweaker, Lorand and Ian were that "old"...


 
Come again? I'm sorry my hearing is a bit impaired...


----------



## dragon2309

> Age: 26



I wouldnt class that as old, anything over 40 is old. Sorry gys but it had to be sad.


----------



## Lorand

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> anything over 40 is old.


And anything under 20 is immature...


----------



## flame1117

Lorand said:
			
		

> And anything under 20 is immature...



Any name that starts with a L is dumb...

(Don't take that offensivly, just joking around)


----------



## dragon2309

> And anything under 20 is immature...



Dont take offense, your 38, thats not technically old yet. You've still got 2 years to go.

TO FLAME: what about names that start with D, whats that.


----------



## Geoff

anything over 37 is old   ...jk


----------



## ilovefishsticks

DK999k said:
			
		

> *I'm 15!!!*
> 
> lol


me to hehe  . Lots of young people on this site, surprized no 1 yet is 40-50 but theirs 2 50>, if your not afraid to admit, who are u guys 

You guys should see on star wars galaxies, theirs sooo many old people. Most People in my guild are 30+ and 40+  , so if u guys in ur 20's think ur old not mentioning any names... *cough* Preador, Tweaker, Lorand and Ian *cough*. U  dont compare to that, wen i meet som1 in their 20s their, i feel like actualy similar to them


----------



## ilovefishsticks

geranimo:// said:
			
		

> When we are as old as our grandparents now, will we know as much (nothing  ) about computers as they do? Well I say computers, but I mean the thing that will replace that, if you get what I mean, something that is for us, what computers and electronis, etc... are for them now?


 I hope we dont  . I  think most granparents suck w/ computers cuz they werent raised to be up to date with them or even had them at all...


----------



## flame1117

ilovefishsticks said:
			
		

> me to hehe  . Lots of young people on this site, surprized no 1 yet is 40-50 but theirs 2 50>, if your not afraid to admit, who are u guys
> 
> You guys should see on star wars galaxies, theirs sooo many old people. Most People in my guild are 30+ and 40+  , so if u guys in ur 20's think ur old not mentioning any names... *cough* Preador, Tweaker, Lorand and Ian *cough*. U  dont compare to that, wen i meet som1 in their 20s their, i feel like actualy similar to them


 >50 years old  	
64vette, wensk


----------



## Cromewell

> *cough* Preador, Tweaker, Lorand and Ian *cough*


Who's Preador?  and Lorand & Ian are in their 30s not 20s


----------



## The-Llamalizer

ill be 16 in about a month (Sep. 8) so i took the liberty of voting at 16-20


----------



## DanLatimer

the graphs dont look very linear to me at all! they look slightly quadratic or maybe exponential...


----------



## apj101

> the graphs dont look very linear to me at all! they look slightly quadratic or maybe exponential...


of course there not linear, why would they possibly be linear.
Nor is it nor would it be quadratic.
And exponential!!! that would be a laugh, the ages were getting exponentially larger  
Since its ages i would expect it to be normal. But the graph is showing a negative scew from normal


----------



## Holiday

Hey Admins I want to use this GIF image as my Avatar but it's 40.3KB
and I don't know how to shrink it with out losing Animation can
you let me get away with 40.3KB or shrink it for me thanks in advance


----------



## jjsevdt

Freakin Teenagers


----------



## DanLatimer

apj101 said:
			
		

> of course there not linear, why would they possibly be linear.
> Nor is it nor would it be quadratic.
> And exponential!!! that would be a laugh, the ages were getting exponentially larger
> Since its ages i would expect it to be normal. But the graph is showing a negative scew from normal



Sry i didnt include a quote this is what i ment did not look linear 



			
				Lorand said:
			
		

> Here's an interesting fact:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The logarithmic plot of the number of posts of the first 400 posters is almost a linear graph (excepting the high posters)...
> Any ideas why is that?



If we were talking about the ages i would say it resembles a bell curve the most.


----------



## lp41

wow,

does that mean people aged around 16-20 r very clever??? LOL

p.s i also suggested where the users came from i.e. location....


----------



## dragon2309

> Hey Admins I want to use this GIF image as my Avatar but it's 40.3KB
> and I don't know how to shrink it with out losing Animation can
> you let me get away with 40.3KB or shrink it for me thanks in advance



WTF, stop hijacking threads.


----------



## Counter - Strike

im 13                     lol


----------



## Bl00dFox

14 years old.


----------



## jp198780

this threads old as hell, and you just bumped it..

anyway im 16..


----------



## dragon2309

nice resurrection there mate...


----------



## Jet

I'm 15..


----------



## Bobo

Just turned 15 2 weeks ago


----------



## Rambo

jp198780 said:


> this threads old as hell, and you just bumped it..





dragon2309 said:


> nice resurrection there mate...



And...?

Ok. No offence here, but why is resurrecting an old thread, seen as a bad thing to do? I'm not saying you are saying it's bad to do so, but by the sounds of it, both the quotes above imply a negative feeling towards to reader.

If the resurrecter made a new thread, he would've been directed to this thread anyway!


----------



## Geoff

Turned 18 in September


----------



## JamesBart

21-25. thats all you need to know! well 21!


----------



## tweaker

I'm from the Cretaceous period, you do the math..


----------



## Archangel

Im 19 since the 5th of april.


----------



## robina_80

22 here birthdays May 12th


----------



## diduknowthat

I just turned 16 like 3 days ago


----------



## Shane

16-20


----------



## holyjunk

diduknowthat said:


> I just turned 16 like 3 days ago



Happy Birthday! Have fun driving.  
<<<< 15 years of age.


----------



## Tayl

I'm 20 years young.


----------



## diduknowthat

holyjunk125 said:


> Happy Birthday! Have fun driving.
> <<<< 15 years of age.



Oh i will, you better hide in your house, cause I probably can't drive for my life


----------



## jasonz

man sure a lot of young'ns here


----------



## Emperor_nero

14 birthday is july 1st


----------

